# Shifting question on auto



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

My friends maxima is having shifting problems. I thought i would come here before getting into something i don't wanna.

He has parked the car because it has stopped shifting into 3rd and OD.Is there any know reason for this, or is it time for a rebuild/new tranny?

Its a '94 auto with 221k The tranny # is :RE4F02A

Any imput is welcomed. Thanks


----------



## 90maxima (Oct 20, 2005)

I had a problem like this, well sort of similiar yet my drive gear totally just went on me, it was leading up to the problem to, like coming to a stop then hitting the gas it wouldnt catch, my tranny would slip and just rev... i just had to get a whole new tranny basically... all rebuilt and everything, runs so smooth now i love it.


----------



## 94MaxGXE (Oct 5, 2005)

How much was your tranny?


----------



## Dirt Rich (Jan 27, 2007)

90maxima said:


> I had a problem like this, well sort of similiar yet my drive gear totally just went on me, it was leading up to the problem to, like coming to a stop then hitting the gas it wouldnt catch, my tranny would slip and just rev... i just had to get a whole new tranny basically... all rebuilt and everything, runs so smooth now i love it.


Same thing that happened to my 93' GXE. Rebuild cost me $1500 at Earl Bros.


----------



## 123 (Oct 31, 2006)

$1500!?!?!?!? that's rediculous. here in duluth, i had one rebuilt for 850.


----------

